# No sex for 90 days, however...



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

My W and I have not had sexual intercourse for 90 days but this has not actually troubled me for a change. We have both gone through bouts of illness and been extremely busy. Although I have not discussed it with her I really feel that I should not have sex until I lose some weight. My breathing has been very ragged when I try certain physical jobs.

I hit a low point of depression for 2 weeks but it was related to stress over a friend who a number of people see as a suicide risk. As I am closest to him I got asked to monitor him. He is over the dangerous patch for now but his court case in Jan might jar things up.


I have completed a number of sessions relating to my Anger issues and have been recommended for further 'mind related' tests. If I can keep going onwards and getting through these set down targets of mine I feel I will get to a point where my issues will not prevent me from relearning how to be sexually fit in mind and body. Then I think I will hit the crossroads of whether I have put enough effort in to relight the fire in my marriage.

No real question just a 'where I am right now's that I felt a need to share.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

That all sounds encouraging aside from the friend part. Very stressful to be in charge of keeping someone alive!


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

Not consuming alcohol will help with your weight , depression and just general physical condition.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aule (Aug 20, 2012)

> Then I think I will hit the crossroads of whether I have put enough effort in to relight the fire in my marriage.
> 
> 
> > First thing to do when facing the need to restart cold warp engines in a marriage is make sure you have enough fuel
> ...


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

Soulseeker there is no problem with drink, as I don't drink and never have done so.

MissScarlett and Aule thanks for the encouragement.:smthumbup:h


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

lonesomegra said:


> Soulseeker there is no problem with drink, as I don't drink and never have


Okay !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

